# shrimp vs tilapia



## .50Cal (Jul 20, 2007)

i have recently started feeding my piranhas tilapia on a schedule, i leave the food in there for 2-3 mins and take it out if they dont eat it. i was told this would help wit the aggression in with the fish to eat while they can. the rbps dont always eat the tilapia right away and usually eat it with hesitation if they do, until today when i put shrimp it in they ate it instantly. is shrimp better for piranhas? has anyone else notice this?


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

Your right ,when i put catfish in there he will eat itlike in about5min, but when i drop a raw jumbo shirmp in he eats that instantly, you are right.


----------



## JWS (Dec 2, 2005)

my new gold spilo is a little bit of a trouble feeder when it comes to shrimp and krill but the shimp is very rich in protein and really helps bring out the color of the fish...i just wish mine would stop giving me a hard time about it


----------



## monstermatt (Feb 2, 2007)

most def- my rbp are partial to shrimp


----------



## MIKE JONES (Dec 9, 2006)

all my Ps like shrimp, but i think tilapia is better for them, give them a verity of foods, not just shrimp and tilapia, also catfish is a big favorite in my tanks add some catfish to your P's diet


----------



## .50Cal (Jul 20, 2007)

yea, i guess shrimp is a favorite for all piranhas.


----------



## weeeee (Aug 5, 2007)

I used to feed my rbp's krill all the time. They hit it as soon as it hits the water. Then i switched to raw shrimp, at first they didnt really touch it maybe because they're so used to the smell/taste of krill. It's been almost a month now, and they're starting to like it. Now I go back and forth between the two and will soon add white fish to the menu.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2007)

.50Cal said:


> i have recently started feeding my piranhas tilapia on a schedule, i leave the food in there for 2-3 mins and take it out if they dont eat it. i was told this would help wit the aggression in with the fish to eat while they can. the rbps dont always eat the tilapia right away and usually eat it with hesitation if they do, until today when i put shrimp it in they ate it instantly. is shrimp better for piranhas? has anyone else notice this?


My fish consistantly prefer shrimp over fish fillet, whether it's piranha, catfish, or whatever.

2-3 minutes is a short time. Sometimes I'll leave food in there overnight beause some fish feed better in the dark than in the light.


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

mine love shrimp but now i think they like smelt even better i don't know why i drop the shrimp in 1st they take a couple bites then i drop in the smelt its a frenzy for it then they go and finish off the shrimp. its like they know whats coming.


----------



## 2nd2n0ne (Sep 12, 2006)

mine loves shrimp than any kind of fish i put in my tank...plus it gives much more coloration to them...but giving them kinds of food makes them more healthy i guess...i just feed them shrimp atleast once or twice a week...


----------



## monstermatt (Feb 2, 2007)

From what i read VARIETY is the way to go and NO LIVE FEEDERS


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

My Ps love tilapia (except my sanchezi, worms only so far). My Rhom doesnt really like shrimp though, the pygos tear it up!


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

id lay off the shrimp untill they take the tilapia. shouldnt take them long.


----------



## .50Cal (Jul 20, 2007)

hm.. do your p's eat the food as soon as it hits the water? mine arent too aggressive. i always see videos of rbp soo aggressive towards food on youtube..


----------



## .50Cal (Jul 20, 2007)

anyone?


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

yeah, mine also love shrimp,but like you said, i am trying to get more variety in there.
I tried starving them for two days then i was so excited for the frenzy i was hoping would ensue.
when i put shrimp in, they didnt seem too interested at first, then they slowly ate it. after like 15 minutes i took it out, and they looked pissed.

2 hours later, i was showing them to some friends, and i put shrimp and catfish in.
and they went nuts.
but only that one time have i seen them go nuts.

mostly, its just slow and steady.
i just keep trying new stuff. the only food im sure they dont like is pellets, but im not giving up on the pellets.


----------



## .50Cal (Jul 20, 2007)

Nick g said:


> mostly, its just slow and steady.
> i just keep trying new stuff. the only food im sure they dont like is pellets, but im not giving up on the pellets.


whats better for the fish as far as them growing faster? pellets or natural foods like fish filet, shrimp, and worms? because ive heard that feeding them live and natural foods will allow them to grow faster, but on the other hand people continuously try and get them on pellets. is this because of money or health?


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

im not really sure, i just always read that the pellets have more nutrients, and they get more color, but i also heard color could come from shrimp too

but i mean, in the wild, they dont get pellets, and thats the way it goes most of the time. But you cant argue that taking vitamins is bad for any living thing.

but in the wild they eat more variety, thus maybe taking in the nutrients that are in the pellets.

But i have no facts, im new to this whole thing.
Anyone know?


----------



## .50Cal (Jul 20, 2007)

Nick g said:


> im not really sure, i just always read that the pellets have more nutrients, and they get more color, but i also heard color could come from shrimp too
> 
> but i mean, in the wild, they dont get pellets, and thats the way it goes most of the time. But you cant argue that taking vitamins is bad for any living thing.
> 
> ...


me too i never understood that. WHICH IS THE BEST? SHRIMP OR PELLETS?


----------

